# Looking for breeders in Central PA



## Arielphf (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't know if its just me or if there really is a dearth of breeders in the middle of PA. Sure, there are plenty of Amish puppy mills, but I will not go that route. 

I posted an intro in the member's forum that explained my situation, but I only got one response, and it said there were 'tons of people' in central PA, but didn't give me any names other than a few that advertise online and are not real close. I'm wary of folks that advertise online, perhaps from an abundance of caution, but if I can hook up with a few folks locally, I'd feel better about getting a dog from them. We are planning going to a specialty show in SE PA this March, but if I'd like to set up some contacts before that to meet with. I have done breed and obedience and used to get all my dogs from my mother's kennel, but she's retired now and all of the contacts I knew through her are in Mass! I'd rather find someone who's closer, thanks. Both MA and SE PA are a heck of a drive from where I'm at! 

Arielphf


----------



## pebble41 (May 17, 2021)

If driving is an issue where (generally) are you at? How far are you willing to drive?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

What type of GSD are you looking for? What are your goals for the dog?


----------



## Arielphf (Nov 26, 2006)

pebble41 said:


> If driving is an issue where (generally) are you at? How far are you willing to drive?


I'm willing to drive, but what I wanted to do was try and find the community closest to me. I'm actually in central PA near State College, so pretty much anything in PA is within driving distance, but I like to have a relationship with my breeder - rather than buy a puppy and never hear from them again. That's easier when they are close.

I did end up calling one of the guys that was referred to me and he gave me some names in PA, so I am going to start trying to feel out the network. It will be nice to have some contacts before I go to that show.


----------



## Arielphf (Nov 26, 2006)

Bramble said:


> What type of GSD are you looking for? What are your goals for the dog?


I want a pet that I can show obedience. I'm more interested in a sound mind and body than showy flash, because ultimately, I want a best buddy. I'll likely never replace my Luke, but I am ready for that kind of bond again.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Your post comes off as pretty confrontational. I’ll just tell you some things I see and you can do what you want with it. The first is you go to the show to make contacts. I don’t see a need to make contact before hand. It set kinda like you are going to an AKC show. If that’s what you want, that’s what you want. I would visit IGP clubs and some SV shows to see other types of dogs. Your relationship with a breeder has little to nothing to do with distance. Megan was 5 hours away when I bought Cion. She’s on the other side of the country now. We still have as phenomenal of a relationship as I can ask for. I could call and ask her for advice on just about anything. You are limiting yourself to a very small area. If you want local options, you need to look locally, not online.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’ve found breeders at shows to be very approachable once their dogs have finished working. Trying to set up a meet beforehand at a show seems problematic. They won’t know their exact schedules until they get there. Then if they agree to meet, it’s one extra thing for them to remember and deal with. I would be much more spontaneous and wait until I got there before attempting to make contact. You might see a dog working that you like and prefer that person’s dogs to others you’ve head about. As Bear said, an SV show is very different from conformation. You are going to find different lines at each type of show.

If I wanted dogs similar to previous lines I’ve owned, I would find breeders who still breed from those lines. I have never found a breeder I like near enough to hang out and become friends.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Arielphf said:


> I want a pet that I can show obedience. I'm more interested in a sound mind and body than showy flash, because ultimately, I want a best buddy. I'll likely never replace my Luke, but I am ready for that kind of bond again.


Do you want working or show line?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Arielphf said:


> I don't know if its just me or if there really is a dearth of breeders in the middle of PA. Sure, there are plenty of Amish puppy mills, but I will not go that route.
> 
> I posted an intro in the member's forum that explained my situation, but I only got one response, and it said there were 'tons of people' in central PA, but didn't give me any names other than a few that advertise online and are not real close. I'm wary of folks that advertise online, perhaps from an abundance of caution, but if I can hook up with a few folks locally, I'd feel better about getting a dog from them. We are planning going to a specialty show in SE PA this March, but if I'd like to set up some contacts before that to meet with. I have done breed and obedience and used to get all my dogs from my mother's kennel, but she's retired now and all of the contacts I knew through her are in Mass! I'd rather find someone who's closer, thanks. Both MA and SE PA are a heck of a drive from where I'm at!
> 
> Arielphf



Ok well that's just not true. What I said was...and this is a quote... 



> What are you looking for in a dog? Show or working line? There are a ton of people in C. PA and in NJ area. Arrowwood in MD has a very nice litter in the works with Nora and Argo. United Pride in VA. Stellar people. Those are working line. If you want show line, look at Beth Dillenbeck in Clarks Summit. She has both WGSL and ASL. Her River is doing fantastic right now in the ring.


And gave you two working line breeders and one show line breeder that are within 5 hours of pretty much anywhere in PA umless you are in Erie. I've driven there from NEPA. All STELLAR people and breeders. Most people advertise online. How are people supposed to know when they have a litter if they don't advertise. If you don't like my input that's fine. But please don't imply that any of these 3 breeders are not reputable because you don't like that they advertise online or that you didn't get any help. That is not true and unfair.

You stated that you wanted working line, then showed a picture of an ASL and are now saying you are going to look at a specialty show. I doubt you will find to many working lines at a specialty show. Most people with working line dogs aren't going to waste their money putting them into an AKC show ring. Maybe in obedience but now show. They do show them in UKC.

Maybe you might have better luck if you narrow down exactly how far you are willing to drive and from where other than "central PA". Good luck with your search.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Cross Keys K-9. Williamstown, NJ,

Thirty to 45 mins from any southeast PA travels,

West German / Czech lines. Working w some degree of intensity.

Smart. Biddable. Beautiful. Not exactly roll-over type dogs.
I’ve got two. 

Jacqui and Steve are great breeders w an even better program.

They board for me when needed.

Jacqui is entirely accessible and w internet access, texting, etc, I’m not sure that I need a breeder down the street from me.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If your are familiar with your contacts of your moms retired kennel in MA it’s worth the trip. Traveling can be part of the process so don’t limit yourself. If your looking for showlines closerJessica Torres is a american show line breeder -Woodhaven Kennels In Southhampton New Jersey. I have Max my male from her- he is one of kind. I can give you her phone number if you want to pm me she is not big on social media or emails etc. 
I have a wgsl -Luna she to is one of a kind from Beth Dillenbeck at Hollow Hills in Clark summit PA. She is Facebook page for Hollow Hills Gsd.

Meeting the dogs it’s just what clicks, talking to reputable breeders to find out if they offer what you are looking for. 
Max and Lunas Instagram page

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKw_bWRh_Nz/


----------



## Arielphf (Nov 26, 2006)

Bearshandler said:


> Your post comes off as pretty confrontational.


I did not mean to sound confrontational! I did call the one person you referred me to from Virginia and we had a very nice conversation during which he directed me to folks in PA. Thank you! I have emails out to the people whose addresses I could find - since I don't have Facebook, it is harder to find contact info with just a name. I will try and just go to a local show and see if there is something there I like without previously contacting people - I just thought saying hello beforehand was being polite. 

And as for going to an AKC show - honestly, I haven't seen advertisements for any OTHER kind of show in my area. The recommendation came from the German Shepherd Dog Club rep in PA - Melody Hughes - without any information to the contrary, I took the advice.

Honestly, I was just looking to get a feel for the community in the area, that's all. I'm not used to having no frame of reference and I am sorry I seem to be stepping on toes. It is not intentional.


----------



## Arielphf (Nov 26, 2006)

LuvShepherds said:


> I’ve found breeders at shows to be very approachable once their dogs have finished working. ....You might see a dog working that you like and prefer that person’s dogs to others you’ve head about. As Bear said, an SV show is very different from conformation. You are going to find different lines at each type of show.


I will take your advice and try that approach. It would definitely be easier. I just thought it was being polite to let someone know I would like to see their dogs.



LuvShepherds said:


> I have never found a breeder I like near enough to hang out and become friends.


Oh, that seems sad to me. Though my mom had breeder friends I didn't care for, most of her circle were great people and I enjoyed the connections (by proxy) we had. I guess I was just expecting something like that.


----------



## Arielphf (Nov 26, 2006)

Damicodric said:


> Cross Keys K-9. Williamstown, NJ,


I really seem to have stepped on toes with my posts, but this is exactly the kind of info I was looking for. THANK YOU. I especially liked "Smart. Biddable. Beautiful. Not exactly roll-over type dogs." Sounds like just what I am looking for.


----------



## Arielphf (Nov 26, 2006)

Jenny720 said:


> If your are familiar with your contacts of your moms retired kennel in MA it’s worth the trip. Traveling can be part of the process so don’t limit yourself. If your looking for showlines closerJessica Torres is a american show line breeder -Woodhaven Kennels In Southhampton New Jersey. I have Max my male from her- he is one of kind. I can give you her phone number if you want to pm me she is not big on social media or emails etc.


I will PM you. Thanks!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Arielphf said:


> I will take your advice and try that approach. It would definitely be easier. I just thought it was being polite to let someone know I would like to see their dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that seems sad to me. Though my mom had breeder friends I didn't care for, most of her circle were great people and I enjoyed the connections (by proxy) we had. I guess I was just expecting something like that.


There are no reputable breeders near me. They tend to locate in other areas where there are fewer restrictions and land prices are less.

It might be polite to contact people but shows get crazy. I’ve had the best results just showing up and taking to people after their events. I met one owner who was probably 75. Her husband died and she went to a dog show to have something to do. She started talking to a breeder and ended up going home with a 1 year old dog. She co-owns with the breeder, let’s them show him several times a year, and the dog will return to the breeder if she ever gets too old to keep him. She said it gave her a whole new life. I met the breeder and was very impressed but I didn’t need a dog and didn’t maintain contact. The male was a WGSL. I could not have learned all that except in person. I didn’t ask who trains him and works him, but possible the woman does it herself. If not they probably also have a trainer arrangement in place.


----------



## Arielphf (Nov 26, 2006)

LuvShepherds said:


> There are no reputable breeders near me.


I hear you. All we have around here are Amish puppy mills. No thanks.



LuvShepherds said:


> It might be polite to contact people but shows get crazy. I’ve had the best results just showing up and taking to people after their events.


Yes, I have shown before. It was a LONG time ago, but I remember. Even longer ago, I was cleanup gal for our local club's matches. Kept me out of my mom's hair while she handled our dogs. Lol!

I will take your advice and seek out some local shows. Is there a thread on this forum listing different specialties coming up? I was referred to one coming up in March, but that was all I've found so far.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I had a dog for 14 1/2 years, a mix of ASL and GSL lines. She was very smart and had an excellent temperament. Her breeder is no longer active, but her mom's breeder is, and breeds the occasional litter. I like her dogs, and though she breeds for the ASL show ring, every breeder has dogs in their litter that just don't quite make the cut. I've never met her in person, but follow her on FB, and she seems like a very nice, reputable person. Will PM you her info.

She is likely not having a litter any time soon, but I would trust her to recommend someone in the area that is a good, ethical breeder.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay, there must be some sort of glitch in my PM. It won't go through, nor can I post it here.

The breeder is Christi Halliday, of Imp-Cen Kennels. She currently doesn't have a website, but if you search Imp-Cen on the pedigree database, you will be able to see some of the dogs they have bred over the years. The kennel was started by Christi's mom, Connie, so they have been around for quite a few decades! She's in Waynesburg. Edit: for some reason, I can't post a direct link to her profile, but hey, we all know how to google...

Good luck with your search, and may you be as lucky as I was the day I brought Star home with me, as a 12 week old pup!

Star of Hope


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Arielphf said:


> I hear you. All we have around here are Amish puppy mills. No thanks.
> 
> 
> Yes, I have shown before. It was a LONG time ago, but I remember. Even longer ago, I was cleanup gal for our local club's matches. Kept me out of my mom's hair while she handled our dogs. Lol!
> ...


Check dog clubs for shows or even matches. I met a few breeders at matches. They are more relaxed events.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

USCA has many working dog events scheduled. I know of a trial at the end of march in Philly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bearshandler said:


> USCA has many working dog events scheduled. I know of a trial at the end of march in Philly.



Where? there isn't a trial listed in March in that area on the USCA site. There is a helper seminar at Greater Philly. The only trial in march for the Northeast is at Carolyn's in VA where they are hosting Mark's club. There are several clubs, USCA, GSDCA and DVG, near or in State College.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Where? there isn't a trial listed in March in that area on the USCA site. There is a helper seminar at Greater Philly. The only trial in march for the Northeast is at Carolyn's in VA where they are hosting Mark's club. There are several clubs, USCA, GSDCA and DVG, near or in State College.


That makes sense. The location for that trial confused me a bit. The trial with o.g. Gartenstaat is the one I’m referring to. Now that I’ve looked again, I realize it’s in Virginia, not Philly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bearshandler said:


> That makes sense. The location for that trial confused me a bit. The trial with o.g. Gartenstaat is the one I’m referring to. Now that I’ve looked again, I realize it’s in Virginia, not Philly.


Ah yes. Matt and Carolyn are hosting it at their place. That club is actually in NJ as far as I know, at least that's where I thought Mark lived. No trials in the Northeast until April unless it's in VA or some crazy person thinks NYS will not have snow in Feb. LOL


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Ah yes. Matt and Carolyn are hosting it at their place. That club is actually in NJ as far as I know, at least that's where I thought Mark lived. No trials in the Northeast until April unless it's in VA or some crazy person thinks NYS will not have snow in Feb. LOL


Just when I think it’s over, more snow pops up. Goes from 60 today to snow Friday.🤦🏾‍♂️


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bearshandler said:


> Just when I think it’s over, more snow pops up. Goes from 60 today to snow Friday.🤦🏾‍♂️


Right? Welcome to the great northeast. Just got done telling someone "I have tracking! Come on down!" Boom - 6"-10" forecast. And supposed to have club on Saturday that I haven't been to because of the weather. I really need a "my peeps" day.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Jax, yesterday was 6 C. here (43 F). Tonight, it's going down to -17 (nearly 0 F.) 
I feel your pain!
At least the freezing rain gave us a miss!


----------



## Arielphf (Nov 26, 2006)

Sunsilver said:


> Good luck with your search, and may you be as lucky as I was the day I brought Star home with me, as a 12 week old pup!
> 
> Star of Hope


Thank you! I got a few referrals that I am in communication with, I will try reaching out to this breeder too.


----------



## Arielphf (Nov 26, 2006)

LuvShepherds said:


> Check dog clubs for shows or even matches. I met a few breeders at matches. They are more relaxed events.


Agreed. I don't seem to have a club in my area, at least not one affiliated with the GSDCA, they just have Lehigh and Pittsburg, I will keep my eyes open for other matches.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Arielphf said:


> Thank you! I got a few referrals that I am in communication with, I will try reaching out to this breeder too.


Due to health issues, she only has one dog right now, but she is planning to have a litter once she's titled. And, as I said, she should be able to point you in the right direction, if you don't want to wait!


----------



## Arielphf (Nov 26, 2006)

Sunsilver said:


> Due to health issues, she only has one dog right now, but she is planning to have a litter once she's titled. And, as I said, she should be able to point you in the right direction, if you don't want to wait!


Ah, no worries. I don't have a dog at home right now since the passing of our last rescue, but I can take the time to find the right one. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Arielphf said:


> Agreed. I don't seem to have a club in my area, at least not one affiliated with the GSDCA, they just have Lehigh and Pittsburg, I will keep my eyes open for other matches.



You do know that they hold AKC events up at the Penn State Ag fields, right? It doesn't have to be GSDCA.


----------



## Arielphf (Nov 26, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> You do know that they hold AKC events up at the Penn State Ag fields, right? It doesn't have to be GSDCA.


No, I didn't. Thank you! Do you know where they have a calendar of events? Is it on a PSU website?

Lin G.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Arielphf said:


> No, I didn't. Thank you! Do you know where they have a calendar of events? Is it on a PSU website?
> 
> Lin G.


No. Look on the AKC site. They hold tracking trials and agility trials there.


----------



## Arielphf (Nov 26, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> You do know that they hold AKC events up at the Penn State Ag fields, right? It doesn't have to be GSDCA.


Akc has two shows at the Grange Fairgrounds this summer, and two obedience shows in June at Ag Progress. I was limiting myself to GSD specialties because that was the breed I wa interested in, but those are close enough to just pop down to. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm just going to repeat this....contact Beth. Clark's Summit is not that far from you.


----------

